# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Wie Presse ich 12 mm Gleitlager am Manitou Dämpfer aus?

## Christoph-dh

Hallo,

Ich habe noch einen guten alten Funktionierenden Manitou Swinger 3 Way Dämpfer im Einsatz. Dort müssten nun mal die Gleitlager getauscht werden. 

Der Dämpfer hat noch keine 12,7 mm Gleitlager sondern 12 mm Gleitlager 

Meine Frage ist nun, was nehmen ich am besten zum Auspressen und wieder Einpressen. Ich habe leider KEINEN! Schraubstock zu Verfügung. 

Ich denke mal ein Werkzeug zum Kaufen wird es wohl nicht mehr geben oder? 

Danke für eure Antworten.

----------


## georg

Ein 12mm Gleitlager hat 14mm Aussendurchmesser. Dh. du benötigst irgendein Rundmaterial mit einem Durchmesser<=14mm aber groß genug um das Lager rauszukriegen. Das kann Aluminium sein, Stahl, Messing also irgendein Metall. Auf der anderen Seite benötigst du eine Auflage mit einem Loch >14mm wor das Lager durchpasst.
Dann setzt du das schön zentrisch an und klopfst das Lager mit dem Werkzeug und einem Hammer raus.
Reinpressen bzw reinschlagen genau andersrum, nur muss man aufspassen, dass das Lager gerade reingeht und nicht verkantet. Außen leicht einfetten.

----------


## Christoph-dh

Okay, Super. Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Das werde ich demnächst mal Versuchen, und mal Schauen  :Smile:

----------

